# TFCD in Nashville, TN.



## mrmickee (Nov 8, 2007)

Any models in need of a photo session I am workink on projects from  November 2007 to january 2008. I only do Trade For CD for those months as I am slow around that time.


www.mitchelsphotography.com


----------

